# Open house invite in Atlanta



## Eutree (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello fellow LJs. We are having an open house next Saturday here in Atlanta from 1-5pm. We have a BandMill and Kiln in operation along with a drying yard and a small wood shop. Come visit us!

Joel T. www.eutree.com


----------



## Eutree (Feb 13, 2011)

This saturday 4/23 we are having our open house. Come meet the Eutree team and check out our specials section. We have some great deals on Walnut and Cherry right now!


----------



## Eutree (Feb 13, 2011)

We are having our Saturday open house today. We are open from 1-5 and will have some great deals on Pecan and Persimmon (8/4) for you turners.


----------

